# sphynx and devon rex for rehome



## jacdav (Sep 28, 2009)

hi there,
dut to work commitments, my sphynx boy, 2 years old red tabby, and my 6 year old blue silver devon rex girl need to be rehomed.both are spayed/neutered, innoculated etc.gccf registered etc.both good natured and friendly.would prefer to go together, but will go separate if the right home is found.come with all accsesories, cat activity centre, toys, grooming stuff, beds etc
north east england area.
please contact jacqui for more info on:
[email protected]


----------



## jacdav (Sep 28, 2009)

hi there,
sorry, but i would now like to close this post, the problem has been sorted!!!thanks anyway, they are not available now
j xx


----------

